# Mini Linux für alten Laptop



## Draxx (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe Tutorials Fans,

brauche mal eure Hilfe, 

habe aus meinem Keller nen Alten (sehr alten) Laptop hochgekramt  . Leider besitzt dieser nur Diskettenlaufwerk, Com Anschluss, 3Gb Festplatte, Cirrus Logic Cl-GD 6440 1024 Kbytes speicher, 80486DX Prozessor, 8MB speicher und nen Trackball ( 2 Tasten) Leider keine ahnung welcher Hersteller. Wollte darauf Linux machen per Laplink und Diskette, nur ich weiß nicht wie. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen. Mit Tiny Linux ging der Trackball (maus) nicht und das war sehr schade. 


Mfg Draxx


----------



## Bluescreen (28. Juni 2006)

Probier mal Damn Small Linux (http://www.damnsamlllinux.org). Das funktioniert auf meinem alten 233Mhz MMX mit 32MB Ram sehr gut. Allerdings bin ich mir nich so sicher, ob bei dir mit 8MB nicht zu wenig Ram dafür vorhanden ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Bluescreen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probier mal Damn Small Linux (http://www.damnsamlllinux.org).


Man sollte die Adresse auch schon richtig schreiben.  --> www.damnsmalllinux.org


			
				Damn Small Linux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Run light enough to power a 486DX with 16MB of Ram
> 
> Run fully in RAM with as little as 128MB (you will be amazed at how fast your computer can be!)


Dürfte also, wenn überhaupt, mehr schlecht als recht laufen. 
Bei 8 MB RAM wirst Du aber auf jedenfall auf ein GUI verzichten müssen.
Da Du ja via Laplink installieren willst (ob dieses mit Linux überhaupt machbar ist, weiss ich nicht), hat Dein Laptop wohl kein Netzwerkinterface?!
Da frage ich mich natürlich was Du überhaupt machen willst?!
Dann währe das Laptop ja nichtmal als Router zu gebrauchen.
Kompilieren dürfte bei der "Leistung" wohl auch wegfallen..... zumal die Datenübertragung via Laplink ja alles andere als schnell ist. 
486DX gab es ja (soweit ich weiss) mit 25, 33 und 40 Mhz..... 50 Mhz währe ja schon ein 486DX2.
Willst Du Dir dass wirklich antun?

Beim Trackball (wenn dieser überhaupt benutzt werden kann) wirst Du wohl div. Treiber ausprobieren müssen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

